# Ok, don't laugh...



## TerryH (May 15, 2018)

The first "thing" that I ever machined. What a great resource HM is. I faced, turned, drilled and threaded on my G8688 lathe after much reading. It was great fun. I didn't even break anything...yet.


----------



## eeler1 (May 15, 2018)

Cool, looks good.  What is it?


----------



## TerryH (May 15, 2018)

eeler1 said:


> Cool, looks good.  What is it?



Thanks. Just an exercise in machining. No purpose just trying some different operations for the first time to see if I could actually do it.


----------



## brav65 (May 15, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## darkzero (May 15, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Thanks. Just an exercise in machining. No purpose just trying some different operations for the first time to see if I could actually do it.



Looks good to me, great job! Of course it has a purpose. It's a mini screw jack!


----------



## markba633csi (May 16, 2018)

It's early yet- there will be plenty of opportunities to break things for fun and profit! LOL
Mark


----------



## mikey (May 16, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Thanks. Just an exercise in machining. No purpose just trying some different operations for the first time to see if I could actually do it.



Hey, you faced it, turned to a shoulder, chamfered the edges cleanly, center drilled and tapped it accurately enough to accept a standard screw so basically you performed all four of the basic lathe operations in this one piece - what's to laugh at? You done good, Terry!


----------



## bfd (May 16, 2018)

well then its perfect. good job, its always easier to hit the size if there's not one. bill


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

brav65 said:


> Nice work!



Thanks!


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

darkzero said:


> Looks good to me, great job! Of course it has a purpose. It's a mini screw jack!



Thanks! I suppose it is a mini screw jack. Happy accident.


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> It's early yet- there will be plenty of opportunities to break things for fun and profit! LOL
> Mark



Haha! You are quite correct. I'm sure I'll jack something up soon.


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

mikey said:


> Hey, you faced it, turned to a shoulder, chamfered the edges cleanly, center drilled and tapped it accurately enough to accept a standard screw so basically you performed all four of the basic lathe operations in this one piece - what's to laugh at? You done good, Terry!



Thanks! Trying to perform all those operations in some sort of acceptable manner was my goal. I will admit that I had to drill and tap it twice because I fouled up the 1/4-20 threads and had to opt for 5/16-18. I don't have my head around the proper approach angles for the cutter or the proper speed. More practice to come. 

I also need to get up the nerve to grind some HSS once I go thru more of your thread. This was done with carbide insert tools.


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

bfd said:


> well then its perfect. good job, its always easier to hit the size if there's not one. bill



Lol... agree. Much easier to make the perfect part if it has no specified dimensions. Next step will be to attempt to turn to something to some specified dimensions.


----------



## mikey (May 16, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Thanks! Trying to perform all those operations in some sort of acceptable manner was my goal. I will admit that I had to drill and tap it twice because I fouled up the 1/4-20 threads and had to opt for 5/16-18. I don't have my head around the proper approach angles for the cutter or the proper speed. More practice to come.
> 
> I also need to get up the nerve to grind some HSS once I go thru more of your thread. This was done with carbide insert tools.



Take your time, master the basics and you'll do just fine. The lathe will teach you more about metal working than any other machine in your shop.

While I agree that HSS would be a good choice for your lathe, carbide will get you up an running now. I hope you bought an SCLCR tool holder with CCGT-AK inserts; if not, take a look at them. The proper orientation for that tool is with the shank perpendicular to the work. For aluminum, run at your lathe's top speed at a low to moderate feed to improve the finish. Some WD-40 will help.

When you get ready to grind some tools, join us in the model tools thread and we'll help.


----------



## Downunder Bob (May 16, 2018)

Nice work, very commendable for a newbie.


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

mikey said:


> Take your time, master the basics and you'll do just fine. The lathe will teach you more about metal working than any other machine in your shop.
> 
> While I agree that HSS would be a good choice for your lathe, carbide will get you up an running now. I hope you bought an SCLCR tool holder with CCGT-AK inserts; if not, take a look at them. The proper orientation for that tool is with the shank perpendicular to the work. For aluminum, run at your lathe's top speed at a low to moderate feed to improve the finish. Some WD-40 will help.
> 
> When you get ready to grind some tools, join us in the model tools thread and we'll help.



I bought this set from LMS so no I don't have the SCLCR holders. Didn't even know they existed but I see the advantage to them now. Can you suggest the best place to buy them? 

Mini lathe tooling package


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

Downunder Bob said:


> Nice work, very commendable for a newbie.



Thanks! At this point I don't even know what I don't know. Learning more every day though.


----------



## chips&more (May 16, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Lol... agree. Much easier to make the perfect part if it has no specified dimensions. Next step will be to attempt to turn to something to some specified dimensions.


Make another one and try and make it the same size.


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

chips&more said:


> Make another one and try and make it the same size.



That sounds like a great plan.


----------



## ttabbal (May 16, 2018)

Nothing wrong with that! I agree, make another one the same dimensions measuring with whatever is your most accurate measuring tool. Micrometer would be best, but use a caliper or whatever if that's what you have. It's not hard, but takes a few tries when you're getting started. 

The triangle insert tools are alright, and pretty commonly picked up by new users. They will get you by for now, particularly if you are wanting to get into HSS grinding, which would be a good choice for your smaller lathe. The thread has a document you can print in it that has the most needed reference posts. I call it "The book of Mikey", print that to reference while grinding. Thinking of that, if your holders will take a 3/8" tool, send me a PM with your address and I'll send you one to try, just so you can get a feel for them. And get on the list to get the models, it helps to have one to reference while you grind your first.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 16, 2018)

Nice job Terry. Nice looking lathe. Enjoy every moment making chips. Best part of this trade is you learn something new almost every day and on top of that,we,the guys at H-M,we got your back for any questions. There will always be someone who knows how to help. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 16, 2018)

O and no one will ever laugh at you for trying and if someone does......he is a fool.


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Nice job Terry. Nice looking lathe. Enjoy every moment making chips. Best part of this trade is you learn something new almost every day and on top of that,we,the guys at H-M,we got your back for any questions. There will always be someone who knows how to help. Good luck and enjoy.



Thanks! I am enjoying the little lathe and learning how to use it very much.


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I agree, make another one the same dimensions measuring with whatever is your most accurate measuring tool. Micrometer would be best, but use a caliper or whatever if that's what you have. It's not hard, but takes a few tries when you're getting started.
> 
> The triangle insert tools are alright, and pretty commonly picked up by new users. They will get you by for now, particularly if you are wanting to get into HSS grinding, which would be a good choice for your smaller lathe. The thread has a document you can print in it that has the most needed reference posts. I call it "The book of Mikey", print that to reference while grinding. Thinking of that, if your holders will take a 3/8" tool, send me a PM with your address and I'll send you one to try, just so you can get a feel for them. And get on the list to get the models, it helps to have one to reference while you grind your first.




Thanks. I do precision...well, hopefully precision...reloading. I have a decent amount of Mitutoyo mics, calipers etc.. so I can measure it. Now successfully duplicating those measurements, that might be an entirely different animal. 

I do want to get into grinding my own HSS. Will definitely print "The book of Mikey", get on the model list. My holders will accept 3/8" tools. I very much appreciate your offer and will PM in a sec.


----------



## mikey (May 16, 2018)

TerryH said:


> I bought this set from LMS so no I don't have the SCLCR holders. Didn't even know they existed but I see the advantage to them now. Can you suggest the best place to buy them?
> 
> Mini lathe tooling package



This is the best price on the best package I've seen on the net: http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/38-turning-38-boring-tool-set/

I don't use carbide tools much anymore but when I do, this is the type of tool I use most often. It has a RH and a LH turning tool and a small boring bar. All take the same inserts, and the set comes with five each of two kinds of inserts; one for aluminum and one for steels. For the price, its a great deal. When the inserts run out, buy better quality inserts but these will get you started.

Take @ttabbal up on his offer. He is very good at tool grinding and you'll be able to see the difference in how carbide stacks up against a good HSS tool. Both will work but you will likely see that duplicating that piece you did will be much easier to do with the HSS tool because you can dial in the cut you need to come in on size. Try it and you'll see what I mean. Then you can decide if you want to take the time to learn to grind tools.


----------



## cg285 (May 16, 2018)

chips&more said:


> Make another one and try and make it the same size.



save material, remake that one to a specific size


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

mikey said:


> This is the best price on the best package I've seen on the net: http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/38-turning-38-boring-tool-set/
> 
> I don't use carbide tools much anymore but when I do, this is the type of tool I use most often. It has a RH and a LH turning tool and a small boring bar. All take the same inserts, and the set comes with five each of two kinds of inserts; one for aluminum and one for steels. For the price, its a great deal. When the inserts run out, buy better quality inserts but these will get you started.
> 
> Take @ttabbal up on his offer. He is very good at tool grinding and you'll be able to see the difference in how carbide stacks up against a good HSS tool. Both will work but you will likely see that duplicating that piece you did will be much easier to do with the HSS tool because you can dial in the cut you need to come in on size. Try it and you'll see what I mean. Then you can decide if you want to take the time to learn to grind tools.




Thanks Mike. Much appreciate your help. I will order that set. I've also ordered some HSS blanks and I'm going to pick up some key stock to practice on. I printed all your attachments in the model thread. I have already PM'd @ttabbal so as to take advantage of his generous offer. Researching 2" belt sanders but will start on my 8" slow speed grinder just to see if I can do it. I am intrigued to duplicate the "thing" with HSS just to see the difference.


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

cg285 said:


> save material, remake that one to a specific size



Interesting idea but I have another piece of stock already cut and chucked up so I'm going to forge ahead with #2. Seems I might have a full set of them before I'm done.


----------



## mikey (May 16, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Thanks Mike. Much appreciate your help. I will order that set. I've also ordered some HSS blanks and I'm going to pick up some key stock to practice on. I printed all your attachments in the model thread. I have already PM'd @ttabbal so as to take advantage of his generous offer. Researching 2" belt sanders but will start on my 8" slow speed grinder just to see if I can do it. I am intrigued to duplicate the "thing" with HSS just to see the difference.



I think its good to have and learn to use all the different kinds of tooling because they all have their place; no single type of tooling does it all. Use what works for the given situation. 

You'll do fine with a bench grinder. I prefer a belt sander because I have better control with it but the vast majority of HSS tools are ground on bench grinders so have at it. If we can help, join us on the model tools thread.


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

mikey said:


> I think its good to have and learn to use all the different kinds of tooling because they all have their place; no single type of tooling does it all. Use what works for the given situation.
> 
> You'll do fine with a bench grinder. I prefer a belt sander because I have better control with it but the vast majority of HSS tools are ground on bench grinders so have at it. If we can help, join us on the model tools thread.



I was attempting to read thru the thread before joining in but may have to abort and skip to the end. That thing is sizable.


----------



## mikey (May 16, 2018)

Yeah, what would take me an hour to tell you in person takes thousands of words in print. If you only need to know how to grind a tool, look at this one instead: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-grind-a-hss-turning-tool.52581/


----------



## ttabbal (May 16, 2018)

Find the latest version of the "Book of Mikey". That's got the most important bits in once place. It's still a bit of reading, but it makes sense once you get going. And feel free to ask questions, we have a friendly group over there and on this forum in general. I'll get a square tool ground up and sent out to you so you can give it a go. It's a really great tool design for general turning.

I've gotten a lot of help and even some tool bits and such from people on this forum. So if I can give back a little, I'm game. And I'm curious to hear how it compares for you.

Wow.. no pressure there @mikey. Thanks!


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Find the latest version of the "Book of Mikey". That's got the most important bits in once place. It's still a bit of reading, but it makes sense once you get going. And feel free to ask questions, we have a friendly group over there and on this forum in general. I'll get a square tool ground up and sent out to you so you can give it a go. It's a really great tool design for general turning.
> 
> I've gotten a lot of help and even some tool bits and such from people on this forum. So if I can give back a little, I'm game. And I'm curious to hear how it compares for you.
> 
> Wow.. no pressure there @mikey. Thanks!



Thanks man. I appreciate the help so much.


----------



## mikey (May 16, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Wow.. no pressure there @mikey. Thanks!



Nah, I already know what you can do. Terry is lucky to have you in his corner.


----------



## BtoVin83 (May 16, 2018)

I never have trouble hitting size but the damn design keeps changing


----------



## dulltool17 (May 16, 2018)

Very good!- no laughing here.

Just a crazy idea (ok, another crazy idea).......I'm assuming you turned both diameters at the same time, so they should be concentric.  Now chuck up the smaller dia and indicate the larger diameter.    Rotate 60 degrees and indicate again.  Repeat.  Now you have three measurements of your 3-jaw chuck's run-out.   Might be useful to know when you get to other projects.


----------



## Jake2465 (May 16, 2018)

TerryH said:


> The first "thing" that I ever machined. What a great resource HM is. I faced, turned, drilled and threaded on my G8688 lathe after much reading. It was great fun. I didn't even break anything...yet.



Do you normally leave your key in the lathe chuck ? 
That's a pretty nice looking part. Did you use a cut off tool?


----------



## TerryH (May 16, 2018)

Jake2465 said:


> Do you normally leave your key in the lathe chuck ?
> That's a pretty nice looking part. Did you use a cut off tool?



Hmmm...no , thanks, and yes. 

Key is back in it's rightful storage place now. I did use a cut off tool. I tried something that I saw in a video, turning the spindle in reverse with the cutter up side down. Actually worked pretty well with a bit of Tap Magic as I went.


----------



## fast freddie (May 16, 2018)

That is the way to learn, just do it


----------



## RWanke (May 16, 2018)

Jake2465 said:


> Do you normally leave your key in the lathe chuck ?



 Good catch. I didn't even notice. That was a verbal warning offense where I worked.


----------



## TerryH (May 17, 2018)

RWanke said:


> Good catch. I didn't even notice. That was a verbal warning offense where I worked.



Have already received my own verbal warning.


----------



## Jake2465 (May 17, 2018)

It's all good. When I first bought my lathe, I put the key in the chuck because I did not want to loose it. And yes, not long after I turned the lathe on and the key was thrown across the shop. After that, I did not trust myself to remember and I started sitting the key down by the lathe, on the work bench .


----------



## RWanke (May 17, 2018)

What's bad is I NEVER left the key in at work (big 21" swing Axelson) but I've actually caught myself twice leaving it in the South Bend 9 here at home.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 17, 2018)

So you've learned , turning to an edge , facing, center drill and drilling and tapping. Nice finish what are you trying next. Good job I remember my vocational school teacher grading us.


----------



## TerryH (May 17, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> So you've learned , turning to an edge , facing, center drill and drilling and tapping. Nice finish what are you trying next. Good job I remember my vocational school teacher grading us.



Thanks. You could not imagine how much I wish I had done metal shop in school or vo-tech or something. I was eat up with cars and went to work sweeping the floor in a body shop when I was 19. Can't complain really. I've made a good living in the collision industry for 37 years but it would have been nice to have learned some of this before now.


----------



## TerryH (May 18, 2018)

And just like that, the next rabbit hole has opened. Thanks...I think... to @mikey  and @ttabbal.


----------



## mikey (May 18, 2018)

TerryH said:


> And just like that, the next rabbit hole has opened. Thanks...I think... to @mikey  and @ttabbal.



We got you now!


----------



## TerryH (May 18, 2018)

mikey said:


> We got you now!



Also ordered ceramic belts, 01 tool steel ground backer plate and Pyroceram platen. Sheesh...


----------



## mikey (May 18, 2018)

This never ends. Spending your money is our job ... just wait until @darkzero gets ahold of you!


----------



## TerryH (May 18, 2018)

mikey said:


> This never ends. Spending your money is our job ... just wait until @darkzero gets ahold of you!



Like I needed any help. lol...


----------



## ttabbal (May 18, 2018)

Just remember, around here we blame @mikey for everything related to tool grinding.  

Getting the platen upgrades on there will make a big difference. Your grinds will be a lot straighter with it. 

For the next act, you can join me in the land of fixing up Bridgeport milling machines...


----------



## TerryH (May 18, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Just remember, around here we blame @mikey for everything related to tool grinding.
> 
> Getting the platen upgrades on there will make a big difference. Your grinds will be a lot straighter with it.
> 
> For the next act, you can join me in the land of fixing up Bridgeport milling machines...


Well, it is Mikey's fault after all. 

And NO, no BP fixing...yet...


----------



## Z2V (May 19, 2018)

Terry,
Good job on the screw jack.
I have a set of Mikey’s tool models available if you’re interested.
Jeff


----------



## TerryH (May 19, 2018)

Z2V said:


> Terry,
> Good job on the screw jack.
> I have a set of Mikey’s tool models available if you’re interested.
> Jeff



Hi Jeff. I’m am more than interested. I’ll PM you my info. Thanks!!!


----------



## tjb (May 19, 2018)

TerryH said:


> The first "thing" that I ever machined. What a great resource HM is. I faced, turned, drilled and threaded on my G8688 lathe after much reading. It was great fun. I didn't even break anything...yet.


I think I've graduated to perhaps the 'sophomore' level but, like you, I play around with making gadgets just for the learning experience.  Nice work!  Just for experience, I made a couple of pieces similar to yours and pressed a round magnet into a milled out section on the end.  I have since made several more and have them all over my shop.  Some, I even practiced knurling on the handle part.  Great practice and the end result is something practical.

Welcome!

Regards,
Terry


----------



## 12bolts (May 27, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Thanks! At this point I don't even know what I don't know. Learning more every day though.


With your permission Terry, I would like to make some of this my sig line

Cheers Phil


----------



## TerryH (May 27, 2018)

Hi Phil. Sure. That’s fine.


----------

